# Wife got me new imac for Christmas!



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Simply amazing! The display is stunning. The speed is unparalleled. Nothing else to say but that it is spectacular!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 22, 2009)

Congratulations. Welcome to the world of 'Mac snobs'. 

By the way, Jared, your pastor, is a friend of mine. Tell him that I said hello.


----------



## David (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice. I just joined the Mac club this week, when my family bought our first iMac. They are indeed beautiful computers. I love the Magic Mouse too.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to Snobville.  I am hoping to finish my conversion in the next quarter by tossing my wife's desktop PC dinosaur to the curb and replace it with an iMac.


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 22, 2009)

I know my wife is envious of my MacBook Pro. She's stuck with her company supplied Dell.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 22, 2009)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Simply amazing! The display is stunning. The speed is unparalleled. Nothing else to say but that it is spectacular!


Christmas isn't until Friday. Did you peak?


----------



## David (Dec 22, 2009)

blhowes said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > Simply amazing! The display is stunning. The speed is unparalleled. Nothing else to say but that it is spectacular!
> ...



By the sound of things, he didn't just peek - he ripped it out of the box, plugged it into the wall and took it for a spin.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 22, 2009)

David said:


> By the sound of things, he didn't just peek - he ripped it out of the box, plugged it into the wall and took it for a spin.


The trick is getting it back into the box and wrapping it up before his wife finds out.


----------



## PMBrooks (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Mac world. After your love for Jesus, it is the next best thing in life! 

Why are we snobs? Because our computers work when everyone else's doesn't. Wouldn't you be a snob in that case too?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 22, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> Congratulations. Welcome to the world of 'Mac snobs'.
> 
> By the way, Jared, your pastor, is a friend of mine. Tell him that I said hello.



It's not my first mac but it is my first Imac. Nonetheless, exciting!

I will tell him hello. He is a member of the pb, just a very infrequent visitor.

-----Added 12/22/2009 at 08:34:42 EST-----



blhowes said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > Simply amazing! The display is stunning. The speed is unparalleled. Nothing else to say but that it is spectacular!
> ...



No, she is just terrible with surprises! She didn't even wrap it she just said "Here you go!"


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 22, 2009)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Simply amazing! The display is stunning. The speed is unparalleled. Nothing else to say but that it is spectacular!



Just wait for software that takes advantage of OpenCL! This will allow programs to take advantage of the compute power in the graphics chip. I had read where a purpose written benchmark indicated a possible 5X speed boost.


----------

